# Help!!! looking for a remote job



## maldeopeacecraft@gmail.com (Apr 24, 2017)

I've never posted on this forum before but I'm hoping that with the support of everyone here maybe I'll be able to break this cycle of rejection.
I've been working as a coder for almost 2 years, prior to that I was an auditor for a 3rd party insurance company.
I worked remote briefly for a hospital but the position was PRN and once they no longer needed me I was let go.
I've been applying to jobs for remote work left and right, I'm only going for jobs that I know would be a good fit. Most of the ones I've apped for have said 'No experience needed' 'CPC credentials' 'graduate certified medical program' but despite being qualified, at least from the job description I'm getting repeatedly turned down for these positions. I've never even been able to get an interview. I work a steady job now but it's frustrating because the only reason I started this career was to be able to work from home. I realize that it takes time and that building experience helps but these jobs don't even want someone with experience. 
Honestly I'm just trying to understand where I can improve so that I can at least get my foot in the door for an interview. I'm confident in my skills and experience to be able to sell myself to the managers but I'm not getting pass their computer.
Please help.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 24, 2017)

Maxim hires remote coders and is always looking.. you do need to ps their test first however and it is not an easy test but a very fair assessment of abilities.


----------



## maldeopeacecraft@gmail.com (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks I'll try them again, I know I applied for them last year but they wanted 2 years experience and so far I've only got 1 and a half. It's only 2 if they count my experience as an Auditor.
Are there any tips you can give to help boost my application or resume? I'm almost certain that's where I'm having the trouble.


----------



## ann0327 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi there,

Please be encouraged and do not give up.

I am following your steps, sort of.  I am employed as a biller and I will sit for CPC exam this Saturday.  I am applying now for positions that will lead to remote.  I REALLY, REALLY want to work from home.  

I have found that some of the hospitals and other offices want you to work on site for a few months before going remote, which is fine with me.  I am willing to commute to accomplish this.  

My coding instructor told us to apply for everything, even when the advertisement asks for years of experience.  You are freshly trained without any bad habits.  The employer has to train you their way anyway.  Know what the average wage is for coders in your area, ask for a little less so you don't overprice yourself.  Then after a few months of working hard, ask for more money.

You have increased your knowledge and skills now so please keep applying.  It is right around the corner.

Take care


----------



## ann0327 (Apr 25, 2017)

also try codersdirect.com


----------



## maldeopeacecraft@gmail.com (Apr 26, 2017)

ann0327 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please be encouraged and do not give up.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your encouragement, I really appreciate it. I'll apply with your suggestions and keep trying. Hopefully a good hospital will hire me.


----------



## JJcodes (Jun 14, 2017)

*Remote opportunity*

My company is hiring a remote coder. I work remotely but also travel on occasion. Love it.

https://careers-peakhs.icims.com/jobs/3494/remote-medical-coder/job


----------

